# TORTOISE DIETS



## DeanS (Apr 28, 2011)

This poll is based on supplemental diet. I presume that all of you allow your torts to graze. What I want to know is do you offer greens (Spring Mix, Santa Barbara Mix, Romaine, etc). Do you offer Mazuri or Zoo Med (Grassland or Forest Diet). And do you offer cactus on a regular basis. I'm not interested in what you do once-in-a-while. I'm interested in routine.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 28, 2011)

I voted for ZooMed as I have never used Mazuri. Infact - not even sure if I can get it up here. Is it the same Mazuri that people feed rodents?

My russian will eat a little bit of ZooMed Grassland but not much. I only offer small amounts so less waste and she still benefits from the variety in her diet.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 28, 2011)

We feed hatchlings only natural vegitation, grass, weeds, cactus, etc. We feed our adult colony Mazuri during egg laying season only.We feed anything over one year special things when in season, like pumpkins and watermelon, etc.....


----------



## yagyujubei (Apr 28, 2011)

Eventhough I am forced to use romaine and spring mix in the winter, much as I would rather not feed that, at least 7 months of the year, I add whatever is growing in my yard at the time. Right now, that includes dandelion, leaves and flowers, fresh grass (cut in 1 1/2" lengths)deadnettle, clover,opuntia,plantain. Later, grape, maple,and mulberry leaves. I soak the mazuri, add the rest and mix. I usually sprinkle calcium carbonate on top.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 28, 2011)

There wasn't an option for Mazuri/Grassland/greens so I chose Mazuri/greens

His outdoor enclosure has not been completed and there aren't any weeds/grass for thim to eat and since he lives w/ me in my apartment it's mainly been store bought greens with mazuri/grass land mix. 

as soon as I get it set up I'll be able to leave him everyday to graze. Then when i take him home at night, I'll have him eat Mazuri w/ store bought stuff.


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 28, 2011)

I keep primarily Northern Mediterranean Testudo species, along with a small group of Pancake tortoises and a lone Burmese Brown. Probably in the future, as in the past, I will again keep Redfoots and more Burmese Browns. I feed them all the same diet: 80-85% grocery store greens and wild weeds (based solely on seasonal availability); 15-20% variety of vegetables. In that mix I feed them Mazuri once a week, mixed with greens. I have only started using Mazuri within the past year and half. So far with favorable results to the point that I may begin increasing the amount of Mazuri that I feed my tortoises.

I think I am also going to give Dean's "Tortoise Lasagna" a try. I like the compositions of it.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 28, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> There wasn't an option for Mazuri/Grassland/greens so I chose Mazuri/greens
> 
> His outdoor enclosure has not been completed and there aren't any weeds/grass for thim to eat and since he lives w/ me in my apartment it's mainly been store bought greens with mazuri/grass land mix.
> 
> as soon as I get it set up I'll be able to leave him everyday to graze. Then when i take him home at night, I'll have him eat Mazuri w/ store bought stuff.



Ah! You caught me! I just realized that I forgot to add the Mazuri/Zoo Med combo choice! This is what I do for Aladar...the babies are strictly Mazuri/cactus


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 28, 2011)

I feed mine a mixture of everything except the zoo med..


----------



## Angi (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine get a big mixture. Mazuri twice a week. Weeds, leafs, flowers, spring mix and cactus on a regular bases.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 28, 2011)

I have also starting feeding the "Lasagna" on a regular basis, both my torts enjoy it..


----------



## HarleyK (Apr 28, 2011)

mazuri & zoomed for me


----------



## dmmj (Apr 28, 2011)

Only my red foot likes mazuri I tried it with all of them, and he is the only one who likes it, so he get mazuri and greens once a week, he would eat it everyday if I let him, he seem addicted to it.

Correction my boxies also like it


----------



## coreyc (Apr 28, 2011)

I feed mine greens cactus and muzuri


----------



## brymanda (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine used to eat the forest zoomed really well, now they hardly touch it and then only when I put applesauce on top. Does anyone know if the stuff gets stale? I got a giant bottle at an expo 2 years ago that I'm still working on


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 28, 2011)

I use mazuri, cactus, weeds and greens.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 28, 2011)

I Feed My Little One A Mixture Of All Those, except Zoo med


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> I use mazuri, cactus, weeds and greens.



Me too, but there was no box for that. I also feed mulberry leaves, grape rose and hibiscus leaves, and a whole bunch of other stuff too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 28, 2011)

I feed Mazuri twice a week to everybody and 3 or 4 times a week to Bob. They also get a s***load of different dark leafy greens and different softened squashes as a treat. I mostly keep desert species' and they are fed what a healthy diet would be for those species'


----------



## OllieInAZ (Apr 28, 2011)

'all of the above' cactus and greens + zoomed & mazuri for my hatchlings. Amun mostly grazes but gets a plate of salad du jour


----------



## DocNezzy (Apr 28, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> I use mazuri, cactus, weeds and greens.



Me too!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 29, 2011)

Interesting to see the results and comments. Sorry I couldn't vote, I only used Mazuri once this year.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 29, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Interesting to see the results and comments. Sorry I couldn't vote, I only used Mazuri once this year.



I couldn't vote either! 
Cool poll nonetheless.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 29, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting to see the results and comments. Sorry I couldn't vote, I only used Mazuri once this year.
> ...



When you say you can't vote...is it simply because you grow everything yourselves? If so, that's VERY cool and I should've made that an option.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 29, 2011)

DeanS said:


> ChiKat said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



No, I wish! Maybe some day.
I don't feed Mazuri or Zoo Med though.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 29, 2011)

What brand do you feed?


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 29, 2011)

I do not feed commercial diets. It's all weeds, greens, leaves, flowers, cactus, and squash over here.

I should add that I see nothing wrong with adding Mazuri/Zoo Med as part of a balanced diet!


----------



## franeich (Apr 29, 2011)

Lately I have been feeding mazuri only and my sulcata seems to be doing well. I throw in some spring mix every couple weeks to keep a taste for it. He grazes about once a week. He seems healthier then ever and growing fast on the mazuri.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 29, 2011)

DeanS said:


> ChiKat said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



I grow and buy. I keep Mazuri around as an emergency food source.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 29, 2011)

We also grow alot of greens but we have to also buy the types of greens that we choose not to grow..


----------



## -EJ (May 4, 2011)

Can you post a photo of the adults that produced these?



ALDABRAMAN said:


>


----------



## dmmj (May 4, 2011)

Sorry OT, Hey EJ welcome back long time no post.


----------



## -EJ (May 4, 2011)

Thanks. 



dmmj said:


> Sorry OT, Hey EJ welcome back long time no post.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 4, 2011)

-EJ said:


> Can you post a photo of the adults that produced these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Good to see you active again Ed!


----------



## -EJ (May 5, 2011)

I imported one out of a couple hundred that looked like those. Does that pair produce both black and brown babies?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 5, 2011)

-EJ said:


> I imported one out of a couple hundred that looked like those. Does that pair produce both black and brown babies?



Ed, All of our hatchling aldabra tortoise start brownish and turn blackish within the first two weeks. These are all from our last clutch, the same clutch, for this year. Notice the first to hatch out are blackish already, some changing, and some are still brown. They will all be black within the next week or so. Picture just taken. R/05-05-2011.


----------



## -EJ (May 5, 2011)

No. Even from your photos... they do not... very confident in saying these... do not... hatch out brown. That is unusual.

The animal I imported was over 4 inches SCL... and... brown.

Sorry... you have way more experience than me... hell... your breeding the animals. Mine is an observation and opinion.



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Ed, All hatchling aldabra tortoise start brownish and turn blackish within the first two weeks. These are all from our last clutch, the same clutch, for this year. Notice the first to hatch out are blackish already, some changing, and some are still brown. They will all be black within the next week or so. Picture just taken. R/05-05-2011.


----------



## DeanS (May 5, 2011)

Actually Greg...I believe Ed's right...to a point! Wild (OOPS! I mean F1) Aldabras don't hatch out brown. The animals at the LA Zoo were wild caught...and all their eggs hatched out dark gray/black...but I would imagine your larger tortoises are imports as well...no?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 5, 2011)

OK, I have never had one hatch out black. Great information and interesting.


----------



## -EJ (May 5, 2011)

Interesting.... thanks.

In the very post you presented... you had a group of black Aldabras hatchlings and the brown ones that caught my attention.



ALDABRAMAN said:


> OK, I have never had one hatch out black. Great information and interesting.


----------

